# Gravity Trail Schläferskopf Wiesbaden powered by Tri-cycles



## Sepprheingauner (23. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute, am letzten Samstag vor der Eröffnung unserer legalen Strecke am Schläferskopf, wurde noch mal ordentlich geschuftet: Die Strecke ist fertig beschildert und glänzt förmlich! Alles ist bereit zur Eröffnung am 30.04.! Wenn das mal nicht der Hammer wird 

!! Zeit mal Danke zu sagen !!

Danke an alle Bauleiter (und Vizebauleiter) der einzelnen Streckenabschnitte für das wirklich herausragende Engagement und den Einsatz!
Danke allen Helfern, die viele, viele Samstage bei Regen, Schnee, Wind und Wetter Baumstämme geschleppt, gesägt, verladen, transportiert haben.
Danke an alle, die früher Feierabend machen mussten um die x-te Lieferung Schotter, Steine und Erde vor Ort einzuweisen.
Danke an alle, die Geld vorgelegt, dringliche Baumarkt Einkäufe etc. getätigt haben, danke ans Geld rückerstatten und ans Finanzen führen.
Danke an alle, die nach einem anstrengenden Bautag sich mit Muskelkater, Blessuren, dreckigen Klamotten und noch dreckigeren Autos rumschlagen mussten.
Danke an alle, die Essen und Getränke vorbereitet, organisiert und die Bauteams vor Ort verpflegt haben! 
Danke an alle, die bei dem Entwurf, Design und  Bestellung  der Beschilderung tätig waren.
Danke allen, die Schilder montiert, große Hinweisschilder zurechtgeschnitten und gestellt haben!
Danke allen, die nach einem anstrengenden, kräftezehrenden Bautag das Werkzeug wieder bis nach oben hoch geschleppt haben!
Danke allen, die motiviert haben und für gute Laune sorgen!
Danke an alle, die der Meinung waren: „Eine Schubkarre geht heute noch“.
Danke an all diejenigen, die vor allem auch hinter den Kulissen organisiert haben.
Danke an alle, die sich dem Thema Sponsoren und entsprechender Gespräche angenommen haben.
Danke für’s organisieren der Versicherung!
Danke an diejenigen die Müll gesammelt und entsorgt haben.
Danke an diejenigen, die Ihre Autos, Pickups, Anhänger oder sonstige Fahrzeuge beim Bau der Strecke zur Verfügung gestellt haben!
Danke für die Gespräche mit Rettungsleitstellen!
Danke fürs Ablaufen der Strecke für Baumschau und Baumpflege!
Danke allen, die Markierungspfahle gesägt und entlang der Strecke angebracht haben.
Danke an alle, die gleichgesinnte zur Gravity Piloten(innen) gemacht haben!
Danke fürs Einmessen per GPS und das Ausweisen der Rettungspunkte mit GPS.
Danke an alle, die im Vorfeld bei Begehungen und Sitzungen mit anwesend waren!
Danke auch an diejenigen, die durch die Erledigung anderer Vereinsaufgaben den Involvierten den Rücken frei gehalten haben!

Danke allen, die über die vielen Jahre an das Projekt geglaubt haben!


Ich freue mich wirklich riesig auf die Eröffnung der Strecke und bin mir sicher, dass die Stadt Wiesbaden sehr stolz auf dieses Vereinsprojekt sein kann und wird.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. April 2016)

*Offizielle Einladung an alle Biker zur Eröffnung der legalen Bikestrecke in Wiesbaden!!

Am kommenden Samstag, dem 30.04.2016 geht's los. Der Gravity Trail am Schläferskopf wird eröffnet und kann endlich befahren werden!

Der Gravity Trail wurde durch den Verein Gravity Pilots e. V. in ehrenamtlicher Arbeit errichtet und steht allen Mountainbikern in privater Nutzung kostenlos zur Verfügung! *

Ab 10:00 Uhr findet der offizielle Teil der Eröffnung mit  Presse, Behörden und Politik statt. U. a. wird der Oberbürgermeister Sven Gerich eine Rede halten und die Strecke eröffnen.

Nachdem OB Gerich das Absperrband zerschnitten hat, so ab ca. 11:00 Uhr, kann's losgehen auf der Strecke!

Oben auf dem Schläferskopf wird es einen Gravity Pilots Infostand geben. Unser Hauptsponsor und Partner Tri-cycles wird Support für kleine Reparaturen bieten und zudem im Rahmen von kleinen Spielen ein paar schicke Goodies verlosen!

Das Schläferskopf Restaurant sorgt ab dem Vormittag für Verpflegung, es gibt was leckeres zu Essen (u.a. vom fetten Schwenkgrill) und der Durst lässt sich dort auch stillen.

Alle volle Stunde (ab ca. 11:00) Uhr, je nach Eröffnung), bieten wir eine geführte Tour über den gesamten Rundkurs an, bei der man sich mit der Strecke anfreunden kann (und auch sicher wieder zurück findet!).

*Wichtige Hinweise zur Anreise am Tag der Eröffnung:*

Bei schönem Wetter wird’s vermutlich sehr voll werden bei der Eröffnung.

Shutteln geht an diesem Tag daher leider nicht!

Parken direkt oben auf dem Schläferkopf ist nicht möglich! Trotzdem ist es recht easy möglich zum Startpunkt der Strecke zu kommen, bitte schaut euch den Streckenplan mit Parkplätzen P1 – P4 an (siehe unten).

Wenn ihr mit dem Auto kommen müsst: Bildet Fahrgemeinschaften! Die Parkplätze P3 und P4 sind echt groß, von da aus ist man recht schnell hochgekurbelt!

Dann lasst uns mal gemeinsam auf die Eröffnung freuen! Sagt‘s weiter, wir wollen in gebührender Runde feiern!!!

Grüße
Sebastian
1.Vorsitzender Gravity Pilots

*PS: Bis zur Eröffnung bleibt die Strecke noch gesperrt. Es gibt quer verschraubte Baumstämme, der Trail ist nicht fahrbar bis dahin!*





*Anfahrtsbeschreibung:*

Die Mountainbikestrecke "Gravity Trail Schläferskopf" liegt in den Wäldern des Taunus, oberhalb der Landeshauptstadt Wiesbaden. Im Sinne aller Waldnutzer bitten wir besonders um Disziplin und Ordnung bei der Anreise mit dem PKW, wildes Parken im Wald oder an Straßenrändern oder auch auf Restaurantparkplätzen kann zur Schließung der Strecke führen!

Zu bevorzugen ist daher die Anreise direkt mit dem Rad oder mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln.


*Anreise mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln:*

Die Mountainbikestrecke am Schläferskopf ist sehr gut in das öffentliche Verkehrsnetz angebunden, eine Anreise per Bus ist einfach und sehr empfehlenswert!

-Die Haltstelle Wiesabden-Dotzheim Chausseehaus ist per RMV mit der Linie 275 und 200 zu erreichen. Du bist dann am Parkplatz P3. Von dort aus kann man die Strecke sehr gut über einen schönen Waldweg, oberhalb des Golfplatzes, erreichen. Nach einiger Zeit mündet dieser Waldweg in den Rundkurs berghoch zum Schläferskopf.
-Die Haltestelle Stollenweg wird über ESWE mit der Linie 33 angefahren. Hier bist du direkt am unteren Einstieg der Strecke.
-Die Haltestelle Eiserne Hand kann man mit den RMV Linien 274 erreichen.Ihr müsst von dort aus mit dem Rad der Asphaltstraße im Wald bis zum Schläferskopf folgen. Die Straße im Wald ist zum Teil ansteigend.

*Anreise mit dem PKW: *

-Von Frankfurt aus über die A66 in Richtung Wiesbaden, Ausfahrt Nr.6 Wiesbaden-Erbenheim in Richtung Stadtmitte auf die B455, der doppelspurigen Straße geradeaus auf die B54 folgen. Auf der B54 durch Wiesbaden in Richtung Taunusstein-Hahn bis zur "Eisernen Hand" folgen und dort parken (P2), oder zuvor in Richtung "Fasanerie" zum Parkplatz Stollenweg (P1) abbiegen. Etwas weiter, über die Ampel geradeaus in die Wenzel-Jaksch-Straße, folgt rechts der große Parkplatz am Eishaus (P4). Oder an der Ampel rechts in die Lahnstraße abbiegend findet ihr kurz vor dem Bahnübergang den Parkplatz am Chausseehaus (P3).
-Von Mainz aus über die Schiersteiner Brücke A643 in Richtung Wiesbaden Stadtmitte, der Spur folgen auf die B262 Schiersteiner Straße. Auf die B54 "1.Ring" links abbiegen und der B54 durch Wiesbaden in Richtung Taunusstein-Hahn bis zur "Eisernen Hand" folgen und dort parken (P2), oder zuvor in Richtung "Fasanerie" zum Parkplatz Stollenweg (P1) abbiegen. Etwas weiter, über die Ampel geradeaus in die Wenzel-Jaksch-Straße, folgt rechts der große Parkplatz am Eishaus (P4). Oder an der Ampel rechts in die Lahnstraße abbiegend findet ihr kurz vor dem Bahnübergang den Parkplatz am Chausseehaus (P3).
-Aus dem Rheingau kommend über die A66 in Richtung Wiesbaden Stadtmitte auf die A643 abbiegen, der Spur folgen auf die B262 Schiersteiner Straße. Auf die B54 "1.Ring" links abbiegen und der B54 durch Wiesbaden in Richtung Taunusstein-Hahn bis zur "Eisernen Hand" folgen und dort parken (P2), oder zuvor in Richtung "Fasanerie" zum Parkplatz Stollenweg (P1) abbiegen. Etwas weiter, über die Ampel geradeaus in die Wenzel-Jaksch-Straße, folgt rechts der große Parkplatz am Eishaus (P4). Oder an der Ampel rechts in die Lahnstraße abbiegend findet ihr kurz vor dem Bahnübergang den Parkplatz am Chausseehaus (P3).
-Aus Taunusstein oder Bad Schwalbach kommendder B54 in Richtung Wiesbaden bis zur "Eisernen Hand" folgen und dort parken (P2), oder später in Richtung "Fasanerie" zum Parkplatz Stollenweg (P1) abbiegen. Alternativ über die "Hohe Wurzel" aus Richtung Taunus Wunderland kommend zum Parkplatz (P3) nach der Bahnüberquerung am Chausseehaus rechts abbiegen. Oder der Lahnstraße in Richtung Wiesbaden weiter folgen und der Ampel am "Eishaus" rechts in die Wenzel-Jaksch-Straße einbiegen und gleich wieder rechts auf den Waldparkplatz (P4) einbiegen.

Das Angebot an Parkplätzen ist begrenzt! Bitte Fahrgemeinschaften bilden!

Notparkplätze stehen im Bereich des Tierparkes "Fasanerie" zur Verfügung – Achtung langsam fahren, spielende Kinder!

*Von den Parkplätzen per Mountainbike zur Strecke:*

-P1 Stollenweg: Der Parkplatz am Stollenweg liegt am unteren Ende des MTB-Rundweges und bietet i. d. R. ausreichend Platz für PKW. Von hier aus ist der Rundweg hoch zum Schläferskopf beschildert.
-P2 Eiserne Hand: Hierbei handelt es sich um wenige Parkplätze am Seitenstreifen des Weges. Der Parkplatz liegt außerhalb des Rundkurses, ihr müsst daher mit dem Rad der Asphaltstraße im Wald bis zum Schläferskopf folgen. Die Straße im Wald ist zum Teil ansteigend.
-P3 unterhalb Chausseehaus: Der Parkplatz ist recht groß und man kann von hier aus die Strecke sehr gut über einen schönen Waldweg, oberhalb des Golfplatzes, erreichen. Nach einiger Zeit mündet dieser Waldweg in den Rundkurs berghoch zum Schläferskopf.
-P4 Eishaus: An diesem großen Parkplatz kann man stressfrei parken und erreicht den unteren Einstieg in den Rundkurs durch Überqueren der Lahnstraße, am Eishaus vorbei. Links (parallel zum Golfplatz) beginnt der Rundkurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dilleEX (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
kann mir einer sagen wie lang und wieviel Höhenmeter der Rundkurs (Grün und gelbe Strecke) hat? Gibt es das Hinweisschild auch lesbar im Netz?

Viele Grüße
Dille


----------



## HC-65 (24. Mai 2016)

dilleEX schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> kann mir einer sagen wie lang und wieviel Höhenmeter der Rundkurs (Grün und gelbe Strecke) hat? Gibt es das Hinweisschild auch lesbar im Netz?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Dille



Hir findest Du einige Infos: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbike-downhill-strecke-in-wiesbaden.470460/page-29


----------



## FR-Oli (24. Oktober 2016)

*ACHTUNG!!!
Das Steinfeld in A2 ist gesperrt und nicht fahrbar!!!*


----------



## FR-Oli (9. November 2016)

*A2 ist bis auf weiteres gesperrt!!!*


----------



## FR-Oli (27. November 2016)

A2 ist wieder offen! 
ACHTUNG: Steinfeld ist geändert und die Ausfahrt hat eine geänderteStreckenführung!


----------



## FR-Oli (1. Dezember 2016)

*Am kommenden Samstag den 03.12.2016 wird wieder gebaut!
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz des Waldrestaurants Schläferskopf!*

*Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiche Unterstützung *


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Dezember 2016)

*Nächster Bautag ist Samstag der 10.12.2016!!!
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz des Waldrestaurants Schläferskopf!!!

Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiche Unterstützung 
*
Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Schäden bitte per Mail an [email protected]


----------



## FR-Oli (9. Dezember 2016)

wenn ein *Abschnitt* am *Eingang* mit *Flatterband* *versperrt* ist, bedeutet dies, dass es sich um ein *Befahren / Betreten verboten* handelt!!!
Ich bitte dies zu respektieren...


----------



## chicco81 (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen, wie einige bereits bemerkt haben, ist in Abschnitt 2 der Table nach dem Steinfeld verschwunden.

Der Grund ist ganz einfach, wir haben die Landung verlängert weil  es mehrere Unfälle und auch Beschwerden gab weil die Landung übersprungen wurde.


Jetzt Bitte Achtung : Das neue Element wird kein durchgängiger Table mehr!!!!


Die alte Landung wurde um etwa 1,5m verlängert und bekommt einen etwa 4m langen Landetisch davor.

Das bedeutet zwischen Absprung und Landetisch ensteht eine etwa 2,5m große Lücke, das kennt ihr ja aus Abschnitt 3.


Einige werden jetzt fragen warum kein durchgehender Tisch?

Hat zwei Gründe, zum einen kommen leider so wenig Bauhelfer das wir 3 Wochenenden in Rückstand liegen und das Gesamtelement uns etwa 1-2 Tage mehr kosten würde als der halbe Tisch.

Zudem ist es eine Kostenfrage, ein kompletter Tisch würde uns knapp 300€ mehr kosten und wir brauchen ja noch ein wenig Geld für Abschnitt 3,4,5.

Das Element ist derzeit noch geschlossen, wir sagen bescheid wenn es offen ist.

Daher bitte nicht befahren, Danke.


Euer Bauteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (16. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen, kurze Info zur Strecke. 
Morgen wird nicht gebaut, dafür waren wir gestern und heute fleißig. 
Abschnitt 2 ist übers Wochenende gesperrt, wir haben Anlieger und Landungen instand gesetzt und der kleine Table am Ende vom Chickenway wurde ein wenig gepimpt.
Die große Wurzel vorm Table wurde entfernt und der Table wurde ca. 10 cm höher,20cm breiter und etwa 1m länger.
Der Table ist auch immer noch abrollbar aber er kann auch jetzt besser gesprungen werden, wie sich das einige gewünscht hatten.

Liebe Grüße das Bauteam


----------



## Adra (17. Dezember 2016)

Wird es denn überhaupt noch Tische geben, auf denen wir Anfänger üben können?


----------



## chicco81 (17. Dezember 2016)

Adra schrieb:


> Wird es denn überhaupt noch Tische geben, auf denen wir Anfänger üben können?



Table ist doch auf dem Chickenway geblieben, wir haben ihn nur etwas erweitert. 
Er ist weiterhin überrollbar aber man kanm jetzt auch besser springen üben.
Es wird auch weiterhin Tables geben aber in Zukunft werden auch Doubles entstehen.
Manche werden neu gebaut andere umgebaut .


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2016)

War heute mal vor Ort. 
Ich brauche den oben genannten Übungs - Table nicht, aber taugen tut der net. Also da solltet Ihr nochmal die Landung länger ziehen.

Der Sprung nach dem Steinfeld ist ja ein Ergebnis Eurer Überlegungen zum Thema überspringen der Landung.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie Eure weitere Planung dazu am Sk ist. Wenn ihr das so weiter verfolgt, sind die Tables in A5 ja bald Geschichte und nur nur so riesige Dinger da.  
Bei Schwierigen Wetterbedingungen wird man öfter unnötigerweise auf dem Table landen. 

Ich denke der neue in A2 ist machbar, aber da muss man ja jetzt immer angeknallt kommen. Dafür hat man ggf. nach einer Tour gar keine Kraft mehr. Bisher war ein es guter Kompromiss und immer sicher. Und der hat auch zum üben getaugt. Für die die sich mal steigern wollten.
Da ich auch keine Lust habe immer mit Fullface zu kommen, bisher glücklicher Weise nicht wirklich nötig, hätte ich eine Bitte. 

Baut interessante Chickenways. 

Wie gesagt, mich würde mal interessieren wie das weiter gehen wird.


----------



## navarin (18. Dezember 2016)

@Steppenwolf-RM : Es gibt für alle Abschnitte noch diverse Pläne. Was davon genau umgesetzt wird hängt aber von diversen Faktoren ab. Das beginnt so doof es klingt beim Geld und geht über Wetter, Terrain, politische Regeln, die Anzahl der Helfer und Verfügbarkeit von Fahrzeugen. Da nichts von den aktuellen Plänen aber festgeschrieben ist und es keine Garantie gibt, dass das auch alles umgesetzt wird, möchte ich mich hier nicht dazu äußern (hätte es dir aber gerne heute auf dem Trail erzählt oder nächstes mal bei ner Enduro-Tour [ich versuche mich zu bessern ]).

Grundsätzlich: Ja der kleine Table ist ne Katastrophe und bleibt so nicht bestehen. Es gibt keine Bestrebung alles grundsätzlich größer zu machen sondern aus den Erfahrungen aller über das erste Jahr zu lernen und das Feedback entsprechend einzuarbeiten. Dennoch muss dabei sowohl die Gravity-Fraktion als auch der Durchschnittsradler zum Zuge kommen. Jeder wird gerne angehört, am liebsten natürlich beim Bautag. Wer aber nur mit unkonstruktivem Geflame auf Facebook oder hier Stunk macht wird ignoriert. Das Ziel bleibt immer eine Strecke zu machen die jedermann gerecht wird, das ist mit einer Linie halt nicht ganz einfach und mir wären da getrennte Linien ala Mehring lieber, aber das steht leider nicht zur Debatte. Fakt ist: es werden auch Chickenlines umgebaut, genauso wie einige der bisherigen Linien. Es wird NICHT alles größer werden. Wie du an A2 siehst wurde auch hier bereits div neue Anlieger gebaut um etwas mehr Flow reinzubringen aber es soll nicht dabei bleiben. Wenn du Vorschläge hast komm gerne wie letzten Winter auch wieder vorbei, ich freue mich auf deine Ideen. Ansonsten lass dich überraschen, es bleibt spannend und viel zu tun und niemand egal welcher Könnensstufe wird dabei zu kurz kommen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. Dezember 2016)

Ja, ich hätte heut auch noch bissle Bock gehabt zu bleiben. Aber der Tag hatte noch weitere Dinge für mich geplant.

Bei der Sache mit dem Spagat sind wir uns ja einig. Und ja, die Änderungen in A2 gefallen mir gut. Steinfeld ist klarer und der große Anlieger geht steil. Auch der kleine oben ist gut. Auch schön das der Buckel danach nun doch wieder weg ist 

Nur mal so, A3 muss nicht umgebaut werden. Und wenn, erst nach dem kleinen Steinfeldchen. 

Auch zum Bauen will ich mal wieder kommen. Klappt sicher mal wieder. Im Moment ist wenig Zeit und da geh ich lieber fahren. Dafür hab ich früher mehr gebaut.

Wenn ich mir überlege wieviel Zeit ich noch vor 3 Jahren hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibisrider (27. Dezember 2016)

war geil heute, Jagd auf der Strecke, Jäger die warten bis Wild aus dem 2 und 3 Abschnitt kommen, kamen aber nur Biker. War kein tolles Gefühl wenn da einer mit der Knarre im Anschlag steht und alles ohne Absperrung auf einer offiziellen Strecke.


----------



## FR-Oli (28. Dezember 2016)

TE="Ibisrider, post: 14261169, member: 232524"]war geil heute, Jagd auf der Strecke, Jäger die warten bis Wild aus dem 2 und 3 Abschnitt kommen, kamen aber nur Biker. War kein tolles Gefühl wenn da einer mit der Knarre im Anschlag steht und alles ohne Absperrung auf einer offiziellen Strecke.[/QUOTE]
Echt jetzt?
War da Treibjagd ? ??


----------



## Ibisrider (28. Dezember 2016)

PN


----------



## FR-Oli (29. Dezember 2016)

*!!!Treibjagd am Gravity Trail Schläferskopf!!!*

am vergangenen Dienstag war eine Treibjagd am Gravity Trail Schläferskopf (Sven, vielen Dank für die Info)
Dies hat bei einigen Bikern zurecht etwas Verwirrung gestiftet.
Leider war diese Treibjagd bei uns nicht angekündigt sonst hätten wir euch darüber informiert bzw. die Streck für diesen Vormittag gesperrt.
Ich habe das heute mit dem Forst geklärt... Es gibt einmal im Jahr eine solche Jagd am Schläfeskopf an der Strecke, sprich die nächste dann erst wieder nächstes Jahr.
Es wurde mir versichert das an der Strecke erhöhte Sicherheitsmaßnahmen getroffen werden. Also bitte ich euch um Verständnis für die Jäger und begegnet ihnen freundlich und mit Respekt.

Nächstes mal werden wir euch informieren bevor es zu einer Treibjagd kommt.

Euch allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr


----------



## Mountsven (6. Januar 2017)

@Juzo


----------



## FR-Oli (16. Januar 2017)

*Der Gravity Trail Schläferskopf ist aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen bis auf Weiteres voll gesperrt !!!
Befahren und Begehen ist verboten !!!*

Wir informieren euch sobald wir die Streck wieder freigegeben haben.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis


----------



## FR-Oli (10. Februar 2017)

*Leider musste ich feststellen das die Absperrungen welche wir aufhängen entweder ignoriert werden und sogar weggerissen werden...
ich kann und werde es nie verstehen was in diesen Leuten vorgeht... das ist einfach respektlos und asozial!

Wir sind eine Hand voll Leute welche ehrenamtlich in unserer Freizeit einen offiziellen und kostenlosen Mouuntainbike Trail bauen und pflegen. Für EUCH ALLE...

Desweiteren hat es Gründe warum wir etwas absperren, entweder wegen eines defekten Obstacles, schlechten Wetterverhältnissen (zum Schutz der Strecke und auch des Waldes) oder weil wir etwas restaurieren oder neu bauen.

Wenn die Strecke trotz der Sperrung befahren wird und dadurch ein Schaden im Wald / Trail ensteht, kann uns der Forst die Strecke jederzeit bei schlechten Wetterverhältnissen sperren. 

Also zum 10000mal... bitte denkt mal weiter und respektiert die Sperrungen. Wir haben alle was davon... und wir merken das ihr unsere Arbeit und Einsatz auch wertschätzt.

Danke

wenn ihr Anregungen, Beschwerden oder Sonstiges habt, meldet euch jederzeit hier im Forum, per PN an mich oder an den Vorstand der Gravity Pilots. *


----------



## FR-Oli (14. Februar 2017)

*wirklich super das die neuen Absperrungen nicht mal 24 h gehalten haben...*

*Diejenigen welche es betrifft sind wirklich die Besten*


----------



## navarin (14. Februar 2017)

Dann geht halt das Budget was für Ausbesserungen und neue Features geplant war dieses Jahr halt statt dessen in reißfeste Absperrungen... Schade drum


----------



## bikebuster90 (14. Februar 2017)

so ist es bei uns an der strecke auch, die absperrungen wurden ignoriert
müssen halt stahlketten mit vorhängeschlössern hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2017)

isdemscheisse!


----------



## talybont (15. Februar 2017)

die Dummen sterben nie aus


----------



## mitchdreizwei (16. Februar 2017)

moin zusammen! sehr ärgerliche sache das ganze!

Ist aktuell die gesamte strecke gesperrt oder nur teilstücke bzw obstacles?

Danke


----------



## chicco81 (16. Februar 2017)

Die komplette Strecke ist gesperrt.


----------



## FR-Oli (17. Februar 2017)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> moin zusammen! sehr ärgerliche sache das ganze!
> 
> Ist aktuell die gesamte strecke gesperrt oder nur teilstücke bzw obstacles?
> 
> Danke


wir informieren euch hier, auf der Homepage und auf Facebook wenn wieder offen ist bzw. wieder Teilstrecken offen sind.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (17. Februar 2017)

ok danke für die info!


----------



## nacho592 (21. Februar 2017)

Servus,

baut ihr am Wochenende und könnt Hilfe gebrauchen? Ich würde euch gerne mal unterstützen.


----------



## FR-Oli (22. Februar 2017)

*Ja am Samstag wird gebaut und Hilfe können wir immer gebrauchen 
Treffpunkt ist 10:00 Uhr oben auf dem Restaurant Parkplatz *


----------



## nacho592 (22. Februar 2017)

Prima, ich werde da sein! Muss ich etwas an Werkzeug mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2017)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> *wirklich super das die neuen Absperrungen nicht mal 24 h gehalten haben...*
> 
> *Diejenigen welche es betrifft sind wirklich die Besten*



Traurig traurig. Lasst euch bitte davon nicht entmutigen!

Ihr macht eine tolle Arbeit, danke schön an dieser Stelle


----------



## FR-Oli (23. Februar 2017)

nacho592 schrieb:


> Prima, ich werde da sein! Muss ich etwas an Werkzeug mitbringen?


 
mitzbringen ist nur etwas zu trinken, Handschuhe und gute Laune


----------



## nacho592 (25. Februar 2017)

War ein lustiger Bautag! Hat mir mega viel Spaß gemacht. Gute Aktion mit dem Grillen und dem Bier, das hat zum Weiterarbeiten motiviert!

Die Anpassungen werden richtig gut, freu mich schon drauf da lang zu fahren! Vor allem weil ich weiß das ich mitgebaut habe  

Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Sid211985 (25. März 2017)

Ab wann ist denn die Strecke wieder befahrbar?


----------



## FR-Oli (27. März 2017)

*Am 23.04.2017 ist die offizielle Eröffnungsfeier am Schläferstkopf oben am Start der Strecke *


----------



## Otterauge (30. März 2017)

Ihr wollt die Strecke tatsächlich noch bis zum 23.04 gesperrt lassen, das ist nicht euer ernst oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (30. März 2017)

Nur mal so ne Frage, entscheidet der Forst oder der Verein wann und wie lange die Strecke gesperrt bleibt?


----------



## chicco81 (30. März 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage, entscheidet der Forst oder der Verein wann und wie lange die Strecke gesperrt bleibt?



Die Bauleiter.


----------



## chicco81 (30. März 2017)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Ihr wollt die Strecke tatsächlich noch bis zum 23.04 gesperrt lassen, das ist nicht euer ernst oder?



Solange wie wir alles ohne Maschinen machen müssen und wir die Sicherheitsvorgaben nicht einhalten können, bleibt uns leider nichts anderes übrig. 
Wir würden ja selbst gerne fahren.


----------



## Sid211985 (30. März 2017)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Solange wie wir alles ohne Maschinen machen müssen und wir die Sicherheitsvorgaben nicht einhalten können, bleibt uns leider nichts anderes übrig.
> Wir würden ja selbst gerne fahren.



Ah ok, dachte da gibt es Vorschriften vom Forst usw. Also alles im eigenermessen.

Wäre es da nicht mal sinnvoll einen Mini Bagger oder Radlader zu mieten? Sofern diese Geräte im Wald nutzen darf


----------



## chicco81 (30. März 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Ah ok, dachte da gibt es Vorschriften vom Forst usw. Also alles im eigenermessen.
> 
> Wäre es da nicht mal sinnvoll einen Mini Bagger oder Radlader zu mieten? Sofern diese Geräte im Wald nutzen darf



Schau mal ein Post drüber 

Das ist ja unser Problem, das wir nichts benutzen dürfe .
Allein letzten Samstag waren 10 Leute damit beschäftigt knapp 70 Schubkarren Erde zu bewegen.
Mim Bagger hätte das 2 Stunden gedauert, so ein ganzen Bautag.


----------



## Otterauge (30. März 2017)

Sorry aber da hab ich leider Null Verständnis. Die Stecke sollte die Radfahrer auf eine Offizielle Strecke ziehen, inoffiziell hat man was Attraktives geschaffen selbst nach 3-4 Zerstörungen seitens des Forstes mit wenigen Leuten und konnte ganz jährlich fahren!

Jetzt könnt ist mit Material und ohne Angst erwischt zu werden bauen und in den Osterferien ist die Piste zu.

Eine Doktor Arbeit ist so eine Strecke nicht, wichtig ist das das DING offen ist, und kommt bitte nicht mit Sicherheit.. dann kann ich weiterhin die 2m am Sk befahren...


----------



## Sid211985 (30. März 2017)

Aber seh das mal von der anderen Seite, wenn all die die an einem Tag zum SK kommen (sind bestimmt mehr wie 100 mtbler) auch mal alle mal zum helfen kommen würden wäre die Strecke schon längst wieder frei


----------



## FR-Oli (30. März 2017)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Sorry aber da hab ich leider Null Verständnis. Die Stecke sollte die Radfahrer auf eine Offizielle Strecke ziehen, inoffiziell hat man was Attraktives geschaffen selbst nach 3-4 Zerstörungen seitens des Forstes mit wenigen Leuten und konnte ganz jährlich fahren!
> 
> Jetzt könnt ist mit Material und ohne Angst erwischt zu werden bauen und in den Osterferien ist die Piste zu.
> 
> Eine Doktor Arbeit ist so eine Strecke nicht, wichtig ist das das DING offen ist, und kommt bitte nicht mit Sicherheit.. dann kann ich weiterhin die 2m am Sk befahren...


Ja Andi nicht meckern... komm vorbei. Du hast doch Power
A1 & A5 sind seit Samstag wieder offen und der Rest der Strecke wird geöffnet wenn wir durch sind. Also umso mehr wir erreichen um so schneller ist offen.
Das ist nicht an den 23.04. gebunden


----------



## Otterauge (30. März 2017)

Olli ich hab mein Nest gefunden... und leider hab ich auch da genug zu tun..

Ich seh nur 1- 2 mal die Woche die Flatterbänder und denk mir mein Teil.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. März 2017)

Man kann das inoffizielle vom Niveau her auch nicht mit dem aktuell geschaffenen vergleichen. Das zeigt sich u. a. auch an den Arbeitsstunden. Finde auch die Bilder sehen sehr vielversprechend aus! Freu mich auf den Saisonopener und die frische Strecke. 
Super Einsatz aller Beteiligter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2017)

*Am kommenden Sonntag, dem 23.04.17, feiern wir auf unserer Strecke am Schläferskopf die Eröffnung der Bikesaison!*

Das BAUTEAM war super F L E I S S I G und hat die Strecke über den Winter tiptop in Schuss gebracht.  














*# Wir als Gravity Pilots haben einen kleinen Infostand (mit Vereins- und Streckeninfos).*
*# Der Hauptsponsor der Strecke Tri-Cycles aus Wiesbaden wird ebenfalls mit einem Stand und Personal vor Ort sein. Ihr findet ihn in der Mitte der Strecke, bei der Überquerung der Gleise der alten Aartalbahn.*
*# Außerdem wird die Firma Nicolai mit einigen Testbikes am Start sein: Von Allmountain bis Enduro und Downhiller wird einiges am Start sein. Wir freuen uns darauf, die neuen Geometrien zu testen.*
*# Mit Essen und Getränken kann man sich wieder beim Schläferkopf Restaurant eindecken.*

*Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch und einen genialen Tag auf dem Rad!*
*Gravity Pilots e. V.*






*Übersicht der Strecke und Hinweise, sofern ihr mit dem Auto anreist:*




*Weitere Infos:*
*https://de-de.facebook.com/GravityTrail.Wiesbaden/*
*http://www.gravitypilots.de/gravity-trail-schlaeferskopf-wiesbaden/*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. April 2017)

War echt ne super Saisoneröffnung am Sonntag, hat extrem viel Spaß gemacht!!! Geile Strecke, einigermaßen Glück mit dem Wetter (war schon frisch, ich hab trotzdem geschwitzt!!), echt gut besucht und super Einsatz voN Stefan von TriCycles (er hat an strategisch guter Stelle an den Gleisen, gegen Mittag schon 15 Platten und Durchschläge bearbeiten dürfen) - DANKE!! Und Nicolai, die mit einer geilen Testflotte mit den langen Geometron Modellen am Start waren. Hammer!! Danke an die Crew von Luftzeit (ich brauch jetzt mal mal was davon  ).
Auch von meiner Seite noch mal Danke an alle Helfer und Organisatoren. Top!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Mai 2017)

Am Wochenende gibt's den nächsten Saisonopener!!! Sonntag 14.05.2017, ab 11:00 Uhr am Feldberg im Taunus. Zwischen Windeck und Fuchtstanz! Wir freuen uns über alle, die uns mal mit oder ohne Bike besuchen kommen 





Paar Impressionen aus 2016:


----------



## chicco81 (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen, Samstag und Sonntag wird es auf dem Trail zu Behinderungen kommen,da an beiden Tagen Videoaufnahmen gemacht werden.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2017)

Da hat jemand seinen Mundschutz liegen lassen...


----------



## FR-Oli (2. August 2017)

*VORSICHT !!!*
Aufgrund des Unwetters der vergangenen Tage und diverser umgestürzter Bäume sind die Abschnitte *A4* und *A5* bis auf Weiteres *gesperrt* !!!


----------



## FR-Oli (14. August 2017)

*Die Strecke ist wieder offen*


----------



## FR-Oli (1. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
so langsam ist es wieder soweit und wir freuen uns auf den Beginn der Bausaison 2017/2018.
Es gibt einiges zu tun und hierfür benötigen wir eure tatkräftige Unterstützung und freuen uns auf gemeinsame Bautage mit euch . 

*Erster Bautag ist Samstag der 11.11.2017 um 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant Schläferskopf !*

Bis dann,
euer BAUTEAM


----------



## Nduro (5. November 2017)

HaLLo Oli, 

leider kann ich zum ersten Bautag nicht kommen. Aber für meine Planung, heißt es das jetzt wieder regelmässig Samstag gebaut wird?
LG Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (5. November 2017)

Die Strecke bleibt aber weiterhin geöffnet ausser es geht garnicht oder


----------



## chicco81 (5. November 2017)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Die Strecke bleibt aber weiterhin geöffnet ausser es geht garnicht oder



Strecke bleibt offen, außer wie du sagst das sie unfahrbar ist.
Einzelne Abschnitte werden aber wenn dran gearbeitet wird geschlossen. 
Das wird dann aber hier und bei FB mit geteilt.


----------



## chicco81 (5. November 2017)

Nduro schrieb:


> HaLLo Oli,
> 
> leider kann ich zum ersten Bautag nicht kommen. Aber für meine Planung, heißt es das jetzt wieder regelmässig Samstag gebaut wird?
> LG Torsten



So ist der Plan, außer das Wetter macht uns ein Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Otterauge (5. November 2017)

Sehr gut


----------



## 40a (5. November 2017)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne auch dabei helfen, aber auch ab 18.11.


----------



## FR-Oli (6. November 2017)

Nduro schrieb:


> HaLLo Oli,
> 
> leider kann ich zum ersten Bautag nicht kommen. Aber für meine Planung, heißt es das jetzt wieder regelmässig Samstag gebaut wird?
> LG Torsten


kein Problem Torsten.
Wir werden ab kommenden Samstag auf jeden Fall die nächsten Wochen jeden Samstag bauen. Ist viel zu tun ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (8. November 2017)

Wird nach dem Basteln gefahren?


----------



## FR-Oli (8. November 2017)

Andi wir bauen immer bis es dunkel ist


----------



## Otterauge (8. November 2017)

Ok


----------



## Otterauge (8. November 2017)

Ich weiß das ja nicht mehr bin zu lange raus


----------



## FR-Oli (8. November 2017)

Ich kann Dich gerne am Samstag wieder in das Thema einführen


----------



## Otterauge (8. November 2017)

Lass einfach 300mm Federweg zu dann bin ich dabei


----------



## FR-Oli (8. November 2017)

wenn wir was neu spuren wollen melde ich mich


----------



## FR-Oli (27. November 2017)

*Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 9. Dezember 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant*

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Euer Bauteam


----------



## Salzbaron (11. Dezember 2017)

*Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 16. Dezember 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf*

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Euer Bauteam 

Ihr könnt auch gern auf Facebook zusagen, damit wir die Mittags Verpflegung planen können.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1612069178850139/


----------



## Salzbaron (19. Dezember 2017)

Am Samstag wurden wieder viele Vorbereitungen getroffen und Holz geschleppt und gesägt für neue Elemente um im neuen Jahr dann mit frischer Motivation weiter zu machen. Wäre so ein Bautag nicht der perfekte Sport für die Weihnachtspfunde und guten Vorsätze?

Am kommenden Samstag ist kein Bautag. Statt dessen gibt es eine kleine Weihnachtsfeier für das Bauteam. Keep Riding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzbaron (5. Januar 2018)

*Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 06.Januar 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf*

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Euer Bauteam 

Ihr könnt auch gern auf Facebook zusagen, damit wir die Mittags Verpflegung planen können.

https://www.facebook.com/events/2044669899111134/?ti=icl


----------



## Salzbaron (6. Januar 2018)

Die Landung nimmt Form an.

Heut war wieder ein erfolgreicher Bautag auf dem Gravity Trail.


----------



## Salzbaron (6. Januar 2018)

Liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,

wir möchten euch nochmals darauf hinweisen 
jegliche Verpackungen/Flaschen/Schläuche und sonstiger Müll selbst zu entsorgen! Im Wald hat sowas nichts zu suchen. Wenn ihr Platz hattet den Kram mitzubringen, habt ihr auch welchen ihn wieder mit nach Hause zu nehmen! Wenn ihr jemanden seht, der seinen Müll nicht einpackt, bitte darauf hinweisen. Wir sind hier alle aufeinander angewiesen.
Vielen Dank

Euer Gravity Trail Team


----------



## FR-Oli (11. Januar 2018)

*am kommenden Samstag findet kein Bautag statt*


----------



## Salzbaron (23. Januar 2018)

*Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 27. Januar 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf*

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Euer Bauteam


----------



## 40a (26. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## Salzbaron (28. Januar 2018)

Was ein Hammer Bautag, unzählige Schubkarren voll Erde bewegt und viel Spaß dabei gehabt. ✌


----------



## Salzbaron (30. Januar 2018)

Aufgrund von Schäden in Abschnitt 5 auf dem Trail und den umliegenden Bäumen, ist dieser ab sofort bis auf weiteres GESPERRT. 


Sobald der Abschnitt wieder frei gegeben ist sagen wir euch Bescheid 


Vielen Dank 


Euer Gravity Trail Bauteam


----------



## Salzbaron (31. Januar 2018)

*Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 03. Februar 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf*

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Euer Bauteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzbaron (7. Februar 2018)

*Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 10.Februar 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf*

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Euer Bauteam


----------



## Salzbaron (8. Februar 2018)

* SAVE THE DATE *


Liebe Pilotinnen und Piloten,

Liebe Bikerinnen und Biker.


Auf diesem Weg wollen wir Euch schon mal vorab darüber informieren, dass wir am 8.4.2018 (ab 11:00 Uhr) eine Season-Opening-Feier am Schläferskopf veranstalten werden.


Weitere Informationen folgen noch per WhatsApp, auf Facebook, im Forum und via E-Mail.


Von daher: jetzt schon mal das Datum sichern


Kette rechts, 

Euer Vorstand


----------



## Salzbaron (11. Februar 2018)

Trotz des Wetters haben wir gestern den 2ten Absprung zur Hälfte fertig gestellt


----------



## Salzbaron (12. Februar 2018)

*Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 17. Februar 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf*

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Euer Bauteam


----------



## Salzbaron (14. Februar 2018)

Der Bautag für kommenden Samstag den 17.02. Ist abgesagt.

LG euer Bauteam


----------



## Salzbaron (20. Februar 2018)

*
Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 24. Februar 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf*

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Euer Bauteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzbaron (7. März 2018)

*Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 10. März 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf*

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Euer Bauteam


----------



## FR-Oli (9. März 2018)

*Der Kommende Bautag muss leider auf Grund mangelnder Beteiligung abgesagt werden!*

Euer Bauteam


----------



## 40a (9. März 2018)

Leider habe ich bis ungefähr Anfang Juni fast keine freie Wochenende.


----------



## Salzbaron (13. März 2018)

*Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 17. März 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf*

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Euer Bauteam


----------



## FR-Oli (14. März 2018)

*So ihr Leut 
Da die kommende Saison vor der Türe steht muss noch einmal kräftig angepackt werden denn der ein oder andere Anlieger möchte fertiggestellt und oder ausgebessert werden.
Damit uns dies gelingt hoffen wir auf tatkräftige Unterstützung von allen SK Begeisterten 

Euer Bauteam *


----------



## chicco81 (22. März 2018)

Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag 
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung

Die Strecke ist aufgrund dessen am Samstag gesperrt.
Abschnitt 2 wird auch am Sonntag gesperrt sein, alle anderen Abschnitte sind am Sonntag wieder offen.

Euer Bauteam


----------



## FR-Oli (6. April 2018)

*Am kommenden Sonntag den 08.04.2018 findet ab 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Restaurant Schläferskopf der diesjährige Season Opener statt !
Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiches Erscheinen um mit euch den Saisonstart bei diesem super Wetter feiern zu können 

Euer Bauteam*


----------



## Salzbaron (17. April 2018)

Liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,

wir möchten euch nochmals darauf hinweisen 
jegliche Verpackungen/Flaschen/Schläuche und sonstiger Müll selbst zu entsorgen! Im Wald hat sowas nichts zu suchen. Wenn ihr Platz hattet den Kram mitzubringen, habt ihr auch welchen ihn wieder mit nach Hause zu nehmen! Wenn ihr jemanden seht, der seinen Müll nicht einpackt, bitte darauf hinweisen. Wir sind hier alle aufeinander angewiesen.
Vielen Dank

Euer Gravity Trail Team


----------



## Salzbaron (6. November 2018)

Runter von der Couch, rein in den Wald.

Nächster Bautag ist am Samstag den 10. November

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Restaurant auf dem Schläferskopf.


Es gibt wieder viel zu tun, da wir nach langer Wartezeit endlich unsere Erde geliefert bekommen.


Wir freuen uns auf eure Unterstützung


Euer Bauteam


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (19. Oktober 2020)

Danke an das Bauteam. War eben wieder am Sk und das macht grad richtig Bock, da nun auch die letzten Sprünge nach langer Pause wieder offen sind. Hatte ja die Hoffnung bereits aufgegeben.
Dachte eigentlich das es durch den vielen Regen siffig ist, aber weit gefehlt. Es ist grad perfekter Boden bei geiler Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

